# Request: Burnt End Sauce Recipe



## fwismoker (Apr 9, 2013)

Looking on the recipe forum i couldn't find anything specific to doing burnt ends.  I'm going to do up some burnt ends probably this weekend and  want to compare some different ideas as to which kind of sauce recipe to do with it. 

Any recipe that has worked for you would be appreciated!


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 9, 2013)

I normally use Sweet Baby Rays, with a bit of the au jus from the brisket cook mixed in with the ends in a foil pan, then back on the smoker or popped in the oven for a few hours.  I have seen that at the Smoking Guns restaurant in KC, they use no sauce on the ends, just cook the point for another 4 hours after separation from the flat, then cube it, then dip it in the au jus and on to the plate or bun for a sandwich.  I use Sweet Baby Rays beacuse my brisket rub, like most is heavy salt and pepper, so the sweetness gives my friends and family a choice of salty brisket or sweet ends.  Carmelization is good stuff...

Are you planning on doing a whole packer and making burnt ends out of it all or just the point?


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 9, 2013)

bruno994 said:


> I normally use Sweet Baby Rays, with a bit of the au jus from the brisket cook mixed in with the ends in a foil pan, then back on the smoker or popped in the oven for a few hours.  I have seen that at the Smoking Guns restaurant in KC, they use no sauce on the ends, just cook the point for another 4 hours after separation from the flat, then cube it, then dip it in the au jus and on to the plate or bun for a sandwich.  I use Sweet Baby Rays beacuse my brisket rub, like most is heavy salt and pepper, so the sweetness gives my friends and family a choice of salty brisket or sweet ends.  Carmelization is good stuff...
> 
> Are you planning on doing a whole packer and making burnt ends out of it all or just the point?


The whole thing....cooking it to about 165ish, separating the flat & point and then doing the ends.


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 9, 2013)

What are you cooking on?


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 9, 2013)

I did some once with a Spicy Chipotle BBQ sauce mixed with some brown sugar, a little sweet heat was very good!


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 9, 2013)

bruno994 said:


> What are you cooking on?


I have a home built offset smoker i use. Sometimes i use propane and sometimes charcoal...haven't decided which i'm going to use. 













smoker2.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 9, 2013


















smoker4.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 9, 2013


----------



## berger (Apr 16, 2013)

This is what we use at our restaurant.  You can break it down pretty easily for lesser quantities.

*2 Cups Sugar*

*1/2 Cup Kosher Salt*

*4 T Celery Seed*

*4 T Cumin*

*4 T Cayenne Powder*

*4 T Garlic Powder*

*3 T Chili Powder*

4 Quarts Ketchup 

4 Cups Apple Cider Vinegar

3 t Liquid Smoke

2 t Lemon Juice

In a mixing bowl, combine all *BOLD *ingredients.

In 5 gallon bucket, combine remaining ingredients and stir to completely mixed.  Then add dry ingredients and stir to combine.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 16, 2013)

I do a light coat of Sweet Baby Rays then dust it with rub again and call it good.


----------

